# under your table



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

I love seeing how stuff works! Post some pictures of the other half of your layout! The side no one ever gets to see! Below the table. I'd love to see everyones wiring and electtonic boards etc. Post em up!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome xrunmer! Whats in the top right under that grey cover?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

bwoogie said:


> Awesome xrunmer! Whats in the top right under that grey cover?


Two power supplies - 12V and 24V.


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah, thats what i figured


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Various wiring picks. Large wire is the buss line, smaller wires are track feeders.

Wiring under the 5 track staging yard - each track is an independent block










Roundhouse/turntable wiring











Distribution block











Wiring alongside the track inside the helix (run alongside to improve overhead clearance inside the helix.)











Central point for power taps going out to various circuits.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine is made up of circuit boards that are easily removed for repairs, 9v batteries run most accessories because it is easier to wire in and the circuits use very little power...










...police car...










...traffic lights...










...turntable buss with sheriff's car board behind it....


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

xrunner said:


>


What are all the digatrax boxes the look like pr3s


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

lears2005 said:


> What are all the digatrax boxes the look like pr3s


They are DS64s - they control turnouts, routes, and accept inputs if needed.


----------

